# Lucas Matthysse vs Ruslan Provodnikov set for April 18



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/374687-promoter-ruslan-provodnikov-lucas-matthysse-in-talks
â€œI have talked to Golden Boy [Promotions] about Matthysse,â€ said Pelullo during a Monday interview with RingTV.com. â€œBoth sides are interested in making the fight.â€


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

:happy

PLEASE make this happen!!!!!!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Lucas should beat him up, but wouldn't bet on it to be honest, there is literally no possible way this isn't entertaining though, like FOTY level entertainment is pretty much guaranteed.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

:ibutt


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

That would be epic


----------



## tonys333 (Jun 5, 2013)

this would be such a great fight I hope it happens. the winner of this could fight the winner of Crawford vs. Algieri maybe if that happens.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

This fight can only be good.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

wish this fight was happening when everyone thought Provo was a beast.

anyway, Lucas by KO.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

To compare similar opponents, Matthysse dropped DeMarcus Corley 8 times (5 got counted as KDs) and Provodnikov got a controversial decision over him


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

The fans win. This is a guaranteed action fight, the kind you tell you non-boxing fan friends to watch. 

Ill predict Matty, but just barely.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I got Lucas winning via TKO 9 or 10 due to swelling


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Lucas going to beat the dry snot off Provs face


----------



## bananas (Jun 8, 2013)

Let's see how Matthysse handles the come forward pressure. I believe that will determine the outcome.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Pretty sure there's no fight I'd rather see more


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yesssssss please make this happen

Matthysse late stoppage no way Ruslan's face holds up, I can see Matthysse hitting the canvas but still winning


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

If it happens, this fight will be fought entirely on the inside but i think matthysse is damaged goods.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> To compare similar opponents, Matthysse dropped DeMarcus Corley 8 times (5 got counted as KDs) and Provodnikov got a controversial decision over him


Not even necessary. Matthyse can box in addition to his lethal power, and he's got the heart of a lion with a solid beard. Provo can take a lot of damage and he definitely has some pop, but he's not ready for a guy like Matthyse. Provo has a puncher's chance and will likely suffer a career-changing defeat if this fight happens


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

There will be blood


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

:bbb:happy:happy


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> To compare similar opponents, Matthysse dropped DeMarcus Corley 8 times (5 got counted as KDs) and Provodnikov got a controversial decision over him


If you watched matthysse - corley, only 3 of them were legit IMO iirc. Ref was full of shit and the stoppage wasn't needed


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Matthysse SD


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Both overrated fighters because of their power but Matthysse game is more nuanced than the even cruder Provodnikov and I expect him to score a late stoppage.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> To compare similar opponents, Matthysse dropped DeMarcus Corley 8 times (5 got counted as KDs) and Provodnikov got a controversial decision over him


that quote in your signature :rofl its so true


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I suspect a Matthysse decision though I think he'll have a rough time against Provodnikov.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Provodnikov's leaky defence could cost his vs Lucas but Matthysse ahs shown vulnerability himself and provodnikov is even mroe offensive midned than he is (for better or worse). Matthysse isn't known for his uppercuts which is good for Provo but he still ahs pwoer with every punch. 
This should be a FOTY assuming that neither knocks the other guy out in the first round


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Somebody's going home simple after this one.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> If you watched matthysse - corley, only 3 of them were legit IMO iirc. Ref was full of shit and the stoppage wasn't needed


I did watch it and thought more were legit. Corley always takes random knees when he's getting his ass whooped and pretends they were slips. He did it 5 times vs Mayweather and Floyd only got credit for 1 or 2 KDs


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

WAAAAARRRR!!!!!

This shit has fight of the year written all over it.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I did watch it and thought more were legit. Corley always takes random knees when he's getting his ass whooped and pretends they were slips. He did it 5 times vs Mayweather and Floyd only got credit for 1 or 2 KDs


The fight was stopped on a slip...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

r1p00pk said:


> that quote in your signature :rofl its so true


:yep that's what makes it funny








Chacal said:


> The fight was stopped on a slip...


It was stopped because he was getting dropped too much


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good fight, clearly a possible FOTY. Gives Matthysse a good fight since it appears he's being skipped over for the WBO belt by Crawford.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep that's what makes it funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

You take a point away for that, not wave the fight off.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

seriously, Lucas will hurt this man


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


>


yeah well the ref took a point from David Haye from falling to the ground, so Corley got similar treatment :bart


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah well the ref took a point from David Haye from falling to the ground, so Corley got similar treatment :bart


a point deduction would be fine, calling it a stoppage is laughable.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> a point deduction would be fine, calling it a stoppage is laughable.


aight damn, you're right. He was still getting his asswhooped


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

i'm pretty sure Matthysse is better in all categories, except maybe chin 

This will be FOTY though. obviously a great stylistic match up


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I got Lucas winning via TKO 9 or 10 due to swelling


I'm swollen right now just thinking about this possible match-up.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Matthysse by decision. I could also see him stopping Ruslan late, but I'm sticking with my prediction here. Both men possess granite chins and I think that will carry them through to the finish line.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/So...sh-Official-for-Los-Angeles-on-March-28-80725

*Ruslan Provodnikov will meet Lucas Matthysse in Los Angeles on March 28.

Sources close to the situation informed Sherdog.com of the bout on Friday. The fight will likely take place at the StubHub Center in Carson, Calif., but an official venue has not yet been determined.

Provodnikov, 31, (24-3, 17 KOs) has bounced back from losses against Timothy Bradley Jr. and Chris Algieri by defeating Mike Alvarado and Jose Luis Castillo. Earlier this week a report from ESPN.com noted that the Russian was awaiting a potential bout with Manny Pacquiao, but the deal did not come to fruition.

Matthysse, 32, (36-3, 34 KOs) has won two consecutive bouts since dropping a unanimous decision to Danny Garcia. The Argentinian has since knocked out both John Molina and Roberto Ortiz. Matthysseâ€™s bout with Molina is widely regarded as one of the best of 2014*.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> I'm swollen right now just thinking about this possible match-up.


Should be a well needed war to kick off 2015... Hopefully a sign of good things to come


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560610631582486528


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Fun fight. 

See Matthysse winning it by stoppage after 6 or so, but fights against heavy hitters like these seem to be taking a little bit out of him every time. Molina gave him work after Garcia, so I could see Prov getting some early success and capitalizing.

I think a fight against Broner or Lundy would sell better and put Lucas in a better place, but this is a fun fight.


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

Both will get hurt, the crowd will lose their damn minds, one won't make it to the final bell. Boxing don't get no better than this. :smoke:smoke:smoke


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm just hoping and praying this goes down in Carson. That was the first rumor, now I'm hearing east coast. 

But damn, I'd kill to go to this fight.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

*brutal*


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I'm just hoping and praying this goes down in Carson. That was the first rumor, now I'm hearing east coast.
> 
> But damn, I'd kill to go to this fight.


Apparently Stub Hub is on hold for this.

Maaaaan this is going to be brutal match!


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

nvs said:


> Apparently Stub Hub is on hold for this.
> 
> Maaaaan this is going to be brutal match!


:happy Yes! Will go down alongside Vasquez/Marquez, Rios/Alvarado, Matthysse/Molina, and so many others (Ruslan/Bradley) in the lore of Carson Classics.

This would also submarine ticket sales for the Berto/Lopez card on the 13th. I'm already on the fence about dealing with traffic on the 405 of a Friday to go to that card and will almost certainly miss it if I'm going to Matthysse vs. Provodnikov.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2015)

JeffJoiner said:


> :happy Yes! Will go down alongside Vasquez/Marquez, Rios/Alvarado, Matthysse/Molina, and so many others (Ruslan/Bradley) in the lore of Carson Classics.
> 
> This would also submarine ticket sales for the Berto/Lopez card on the 13th. I'm already on the fence about dealing with traffic on the 405 of a Friday to go to that card and will almost certainly miss it if I'm going to Matthysse vs. Provodnikov.


oh we going to this....we going!


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> oh we going to this....we going!


No doubt.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mathysse tko 9 after a few scares..


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm buying tickets for this early seems like locals know when wars are bound to break out and buy tickets fast and resell expensive.. 

Not taking a chance again, buying right away after available.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone know their fight night weights? I can't help but think Matthysse is the smaller of the two. 

Unless Provodnikov's face explodes, I don't think Matthysse will stop him. I think Provodnikov has a better chance of stopping Matthysse than vice-versa. Matthysse will need to play the matador role, I think. Provodnikov just looks like a bigger fighter, and at this point, the more durable fighter. Matthysse will need to avoid trading shots with Provodnikov and use his legs. I'll try to look at their recent fights and see what's up as this fight gets closer.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Anyone know their fight night weights? I can't help but think Matthysse is the smaller of the two.
> 
> Unless Provodnikov's face explodes, I don't think Matthysse will stop him. I think Provodnikov has a better chance of stopping Matthysse than vice-versa. Matthysse will need to play the matador role, I think. Provodnikov just looks like a bigger fighter, and at this point, the more durable fighter. Matthysse will need to avoid trading shots with Provodnikov and use his legs. I'll try to look at their recent fights and see what's up as this fight gets closer.


Matthysse went up to 160lbs or something for Dallas Jr, very big light welter


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Matthysse went up to 160lbs or something for Dallas Jr, very big light welter


Supposedly, he said that was an error with Showtime.

The other hot topic was the unofficial weight on fight night. According to the Showtime unofficial scales, he weighed in at 163 lbs, something out of the ordinary for Matthysse, who has weighed between 151 and 153 for his last 3 fights. When the questions was poised for the big re-hydration and if there was any issue with him making the 140 lb Jr. Welterweight limit, Matthysse was surprised and stated, â€œNo I didnâ€™t weigh 163lbs; I weighed 153 lbs on fight night. Thereâ€™s no trouble making weight. I ate well the day before the weigh in, and I make weight comfortably.â€

http://thaboxingvoice.com/lucas-matthysse-clears-up-unofficial-weight-rumors-touched-on-brandon-rios-sparring-session/9548


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

These are the types of fights that keep me watching the sport.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

I guess I'll be in the extreme minority who favors Provo in this. I know he looks like crap against slick boxers, but I think a fellow bomber like Matthysse will give him a much better opportunity to shine. I question whether Matthysse can pull off playing a matador well enough to beat someone like Provo, and if his recent KDs are any indication, I think his once-iron chin may be beginning to crack a bit (although Provo lost to Algieri, it wasn't really a damaging kind of fight for him).


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Matthysse went up to 160lbs or something for Dallas Jr, very big light welter


I posted the same question on ESB because NO ONE FUCKING POSTS HERE ANYMORE! Well, I got back Matthysse's weights.

153 in the Dallas Jr. fight, 151 for Judah, 149 for Olusegun, 153 for Alexander, and 157 for Molina.

Provodnikov was 148 for the Bradley fight, Bradley was 157. Provodnikov was 148 as well against Alvarado.

Okay, Matthysse is the bigger of the two. Man, Provodnikov just looks like the bigger guy to my eyes. I guess Provodnikov is one of the smaller jr. welterweights.

Hell, Rios and Alvarado are gigantic compared to these two. They both come in ~160 lbs. for their fights. Danny Garcia is also the bigger of the two coming in at 155 lbs. against Herrera.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep that's what makes it funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An ugly mother fucker made that up. Lmao


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like it's close...

http://www.boxingscene.com/provodnikov-matthysse-looking-good-march-28--86987

Seems like the only issue is the network. Showtime is bidding heavy to get this fight, but HBO has a contract with Provodnikov. Damn, I hope Showtime gets the rights because I don't have HBO. :lol:

This one will be the war to end all wars (at least for 2015). I can't imagine any other fight being better than this match-up.

On another note, I liked the comment on Boxingscene, (paraphrasing) "Who wants to watch 2 cavemen go at it? Boxing is Mickey Bey, etc." Fucking smart ass made me laugh.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Looks like it's close...
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/provodnikov-matthysse-looking-good-march-28--86987
> 
> ...


I like the note that it's likely for Carson. Please, please, boxing gods let this be in Carson.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Now that's a fight. I am picking Mattysse


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I like the note that it's likely for Carson. Please, please, boxing gods let this be in Carson.


Bad news about Carson. Haymon got it on lock.

http://www.boxingscene.com/provodnikov-matthysse-question---87441


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

I don't give a flying fuck where this fight takes place, but if it gets moved to a later date because of all of this it's straight up bullshit! :fire


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Bad news about Carson. Haymon got it on lock.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/provodnikov-matthysse-question---87441


Sucks. This is a Carson fight. Vasquez/Marquez, Bradley/Provo, Rios/Avarado even Guerrero/Kamegi and Matthysee/Molina. There's just something in the air there that makes fights turn into wars.

Haymon doesn't even have a card. He should remove his hold. He's being a petty little bitch.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Bad news about Carson. Haymon got it on lock.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/provodnikov-matthysse-question---87441


And Haymon just announced a card for March 28th. Jhonny Gonzales vs. Gary Russell Jr. as the headliner.

Looks like it will be in Carson, not Matty/Ruslan and I will enjoy both cards from the comfort of home rather than at the venue.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Both overrated fighters because of their power but Matthysse game is more nuanced than the even cruder Provodnikov and I expect him to score a late stoppage.


Yes sir, this right here.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> And Haymon just announced a card for March 28th. Jhonny Gonzales vs. Gary Russell Jr. as the headliner.
> 
> Looks like it will be in Carson, not Matty/Ruslan and I will enjoy both cards from the comfort of home rather than at the venue.


Hope they move back the Lucas/Provo fight so they can still have it at StubHb, just feels like that fight belongs there and selfishly I want to go to that fight.

Don't really like the Haymon card much, especially Vanes vs Jermell Charlo which has the potential to be an absolute stinker


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Hope they move back the Lucas/Provo fight so they can still have it at StubHb, just feels like that fight belongs there and selfishly I want to go to that fight.
> 
> Don't really like the Haymon card much, especially Vanes vs Jermell Charlo which has the potential to be an absolute stinker


Same here. It feels like a Carson fight and I selfishly want to go there.

As it is, I don't see myself attending the Gonzales/Russell card if Ruslan/Matty is going to be airing that night. I'll keep my money and relax at home. But, I am more likely to go to the Broner/Lopez card on March 13th because, honestly, with no boxing or baseball I'm antsy to go to an event.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

March 28th is my birthday, don't forget the gifts you greedy fucks


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep that's what makes it funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty is only skin deep.

An ugly azz bitch made that up.

Floyd a G

sidenote: Leonard Ellerbe runs fast for a fat azz dude


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Same here. It feels like a Carson fight and I selfishly want to go there.
> 
> As it is, I don't see myself attending the Gonzales/Russell card if Ruslan/Matty is going to be airing that night. I'll keep my money and relax at home. But, I am more likely to go to the Broner/Lopez card on March 13th because, honestly, with no boxing or baseball I'm antsy to go to an event.


bruh, Haymon moved the Gonzalez/Russell card to San Antonio which means dude just wanted to screw over DLH by keeping that date wrapped up at StubHub.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> bruh, Haymon moved the Gonzalez/Russell card to San Antonio which means dude just wanted to screw over DLH by keeping that date wrapped up at StubHub.


What a dick. It's the petty, jr high girl shit like this that makes me hate him even though he's getting boxing back on network tv.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Man this is such a great match up. It has fight of the year written all over it.

I am picking Matthysse stoppage, Ruslan won't decision Lucas but he could have the ability to stop him. The most likely outcome is Matthysse Stoppage. If Lucas can win in dominant fashion surely he would be back in the big picture again.

Just one other thing. I like Ruslan but I hope Lucas gives a few uppercuts for beating up on a geriatric Castillo. Fucking disgrace that fight


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Matthysse spars in preparation for Ruslan:

























Power is still there.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Matthysse spars in preparation for Ruslan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I cannot believe how many people are picking Matthysse here. Lucas has looked highly beatable in his last few fights and his punch resistance has taken a clear downturn. Provodnikov has the toughness to take what Lucas dishes out and I'm doubting Lucas can take what comes back in return for all 12 rounds. This is a battle of attrition and I think Ruslan has the advantage.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> I cannot believe how many people are picking Matthysse here. Lucas has looked highly beatable in his last few fights and his punch resistance has taken a clear downturn. Provodnikov has the toughness to take what Lucas dishes out and I'm doubting Lucas can take what comes back in return for all 12 rounds. This is a battle of attrition and I think Ruslan has the advantage.


He's only suffered one legit knockdown and apart from that he battered Molina horribly and Ortiz hardly made him look beatable, not sure where this punch resistance thing is coming from, ye he got a flash KD but the other KD's shouldnt have been ruled so


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

JamieC said:


> He's only suffered one legit knockdown and apart from that he battered Molina horribly and Ortiz hardly made him look beatable, not sure where this punch resistance thing is coming from, ye he got a flash KD but the other KD's shouldnt have been ruled so


Lucas is going to punch Provodnikov's face off and win a late stoppage.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Lucas is going to punch Provodnikov's face off and win a late stoppage.


Agreed. I don't think Provo's face is gonna hold up to Lucas' bombs.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

This fight has snuck up on me, it's closer than most people realize


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Provodnikov KO - 9/4
Matthysse KO - 5/2

Interesting odds, definitely money to be made here
No odds for knockdowns at the moment


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Need vBookie ASAP!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Matthysse spars in preparation for Ruslan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn looks like he needs to get back with Haymon.
old ass playstation right next to a Windows 95 computer lol.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

If Lucas has decent punch resistance still, Ruslan's face won't hold up over 12.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Lucas is going to punch Provodnikov's face off and win a late stoppage.


provos skin and tendency to bruise is one of the reasons im betting lucas


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hard to pick but I got Lucas on this one. I can see Provo walking into something huge from Lucas and getting into trouble. Provo doesn't seem to have that one punch KO power, I think he'd have to grind Lucas down over a few rounds but he'd take a lot of punishment in the process.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

I definitely think Lucas wins, but I can't decide if it will go the distance or not. I'm leaning towards Lucas W12.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589176860262674432


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589176860262674432


Aww... that's seriously beautiful. Brought a tear to my eye. :cry

Oh, I also think I'll have to sit out Provodnikov/Matthysse and watch Chavez Jr./Fonfara. If my internet acts up with all the lag, it just doesn't do this fight a good service. I think I'll download it off YouTube instead. I have Showtime so I can watch Chavez Jr./Fonfara easily.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## til20 (Oct 2, 2013)

Matthysse, KO, round 4. 

Going to war with Matthysse (which is all Provodnikov can do) is a bad, bad idea...especially when you have no defense. I just see Provdonikov getting the worst of it and i don't think he'll last very long.


----------



## pijo (Jun 24, 2012)

Fuck this chess match.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

> 24 hours until the fight.. Had some food, taking a rest, great mood!


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

If Mattyse's power is enough to dissuade Provodnikov he wins. If not Provo on points because of the volume of punches he throws. Yes points - I SAID THAT!!!


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

I only just remembered this fight was on yesterday, it should be awesome, Is Roach still training Provodnikov? Its a toss up in my book. It's funny how little hype this fight has when action wise you can bet your bottom dollar that it will easily exceed Pac vs Floyd in action.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Provo KO. Round 10


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

til20 said:


> Matthysse, KO, round 4.
> 
> Going to war with Matthysse (which is all Provodnikov can do) is a bad, bad idea...especially when you have no defense. I just see Provdonikov getting the worst of it and i don't think he'll last very long.


Bold. I like it.


----------



## pijo (Jun 24, 2012)

ChampionsForever said:


> I only just remembered this fight was on yesterday, it should be awesome, Is Roach still training Provodnikov? Its a toss up in my book. It's funny how little hype this fight has when action wise you can bet your bottom dollar that it will easily exceed Pac vs Floyd in action.


Not according to Sky. They were quoting provodkinov I think and he said it'll be fight of the year to which sky said that is a bold claim when the fight of the century is on in a couple of weeks.....live on Sky sports box office.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


that provo paper skin.

if herrera scizzored it up then mattysse is going to be a paper shredder.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mattyhsse, late TKO is my pick 

Matthysse is a tough tough fighter just like Provo is, and has the advantage in nearly every other department including punching accuracy, defense, speed, combo punching and punch variety. He's just a better fighter than provo is.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Provodnikov will fuck him up. Great fight, can't wait.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Matthysse is probably my favorite active fighter but I don't think this clash will end up going his way unless he can stop Ruslan on cuts.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

I think Matthysse wins this in a surprisingly easy manner. I'm not convinced Provodnikov's chin is necessarily superior given that not many of his opponents could crack, and I'm pretty sure Matthysse punches significantly harder.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

for those picking Ruslan, why? You just think that Ruslan will prevail in a war due to brute strength and durability?


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Cant wait for this fucking WAR


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Anyone help a brother out where I can see this? Also what time


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Anyone help a brother out where I can see this? Also what time


03:30AM UK time according to Boxnation. I have no clue what time that is in oz. I'll help you out when the time comes if you need it, no prob.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589450856543625216


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Should hopefully be home in time for this fight, just hope im not too pissed by then


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> 03:30AM UK time according to Boxnation. I have no clue what time that is in oz. I'll help you out when the time comes if you need it, no prob.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589450856543625216


Thanks man. Seriously cannot imagine this being any less than amazing. Can't believe Chavez - Fonfara is on at the same time what the fuck were the promoters thinking.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> for those picking Ruslan, why? You just think that Ruslan will prevail in a war due to brute strength and durability?


http://www.boxingscene.com/mauricio-herrera-tabs-provodnikov-win-explains-why--89910
Herrera says Lucas is easier to hit.

But he also says that it's possible that Lucas stops him on cuts/bruises.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> for those picking Ruslan, why? You just think that Ruslan will prevail in a war due to brute strength and durability?


Molina had success brawling with Matthysse. I think Matthysse can't avoid a fire-fight, and it plays straight into Provodnikov's game. I don't think anyone is knocking out Provodnikov for one, and for two, I think Provodnikov's punching power is superior to Matthysse's. Matthysse is there to be hit, in a way, compared to Provodnikov's other opponents like Bradley and Algieri.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Molina had success brawling with Matthysse. I think Matthysse can't avoid a fire-fight, and it plays straight into Provodnikov's game. I don't think anyone is knocking out Provodnikov for one, and for two, I think Provodnikov's punching power is superior to Matthysse's. Matthysse is there to be hit, in a way, compared to Provodnikov's other opponents like Bradley and Algieri.


The molina fight shows me that Lucas is down for war, has no problem trading punches with a slugger. Provo may or may not hit harder than Matthysse.. the corley fight kinda proves that theory wrong IMO since Matthysse finished corley off and provo had to settle for a decision. but Matthysse is more accurate, more varied, more skilled and quicker.

Matthysse may be "there to be hit" but the same can be said of Provodnikov who gets marked up in every one of his fights. Lucas will tear his skin apart.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Lucas for me. Will always pick a boxer puncher over a brawler.

and always favour straight punches to wide


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone see Lucas hurt. All the knockdown I've seen are flash and off balance ones


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

I'll be at the King of the Cage event so I won't get to see this one live, but I have my DVR set to record it. Should be good.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Still going for Lucas decision


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

JohnAnthony said:


> Lucas for me. Will always pick a boxer puncher over a brawler.
> 
> and always favour straight punches to wide


agree

and that provo skin is the deciding factor


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

JohnAnthony said:


> Anyone see Lucas hurt. All the knockdown I've seen are flash and off balance ones


thought he maybe got stunned a bit in the danny garcia fight but maybe not.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> The molina fight shows me that Lucas is down for war, has no problem trading punches with a slugger. Provo may or may not hit harder than Matthysse.. the corley fight kinda proves that theory wrong IMO since Matthysse finished corley off and provo had to settle for a decision. but Matthysse is more accurate, more varied, more skilled and quicker.
> 
> Matthysse may be "there to be hit" but the same can be said of Provodnikov who gets marked up in every one of his fights. Lucas will tear his skin apart.


First, it wasn't really a knockout it was a slip or a fall. Matthysse didn't really finish off Corley. Second, Provodnikov/Corley was before he got with Roach.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> thought he maybe got stunned a bit in the danny garcia fight but maybe not.


lucas was hit in between the ropes when knocked down. per the rules it shouldve never been ruled a knockdown


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> First, it wasn't really a knockout it was a slip or a fall. Matthysse didn't really finish off Corley. Second, Provodnikov/Corley was before he got with Roach.


He still stopped Corley and Provo didn't. That's their only mutual opponent IIRC.

I don't think Roach improved Ruslan all that much. He got outboxed by Herrera and got outboxed by Algieri and got outboxed by bradley. he's always had a lot of technical flaws and this didn't end with Roach. now i'm not saying Lucas will outbox him like they did but he will land and land harder than those 3 guys did.



quincy k said:


> lucas was hit in between the ropes when knocked down. per the rules it shouldve never been ruled a knockdown


yeah I wasn't referring to the knockdown.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> He still stopped Corley and Provo didn't. That's their only mutual opponent IIRC.
> 
> I don't think Roach improved Ruslan all that much. He got outboxed by Herrera and got outboxed by Algieri and got outboxed by bradley. he's always had a lot of technical flaws and this didn't end with Roach. now i'm not saying Lucas will outbox him like they did but he will land and land harder than those 3 guys did.
> 
> yeah I wasn't referring to the knockdown.


okay

i thought lucas was winning the fight before the cut. garcia supposedly pissed blood for a coule days after the fight and couldnt hear out of one of his ears for a couple of weeks

i think matthysse ruined garcia and i cant wait to fade danny at 147. thurman would absolutely wreck him. porter would maul him


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I think Lucas takes it.

I've got a nagging voice in my head though, saying that Lucas can't win a big one.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Lucas takes it, Provo is not durable enough, he can give it ... but can't take it nearly as well as he dishes out the pain when all things are equal.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> I think Lucas takes it.
> 
> I've got a nagging voice in my head though, saying that Lucas can't win a big one.


so i guess his win over peterson doesn't count


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> so i guess his win over peterson doesn't count


Depends if your willing to class that as a big one. That to me, was a semi final which lead to Garcia.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Doc said:


> Lucas takes it, Provo is not durable enough, he can give it ... but can't take it nearly as well as he dishes out the pain when all things are equal.


I think Ruslan is as durable as they come. He cuts & swells up pretty easily, but i can't ever remember seeing him remotely hurt.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> I think Ruslan is as durable as they come. He cuts & swells up pretty easily, but i can't ever remember seeing him remotely hurt.


I think Bradley may have stunned him a bit when Bradley was loading up with those huge overhand rights



SJS20 said:


> Depends if your willing to class that as a big one. That to me, was a semi final which lead to Garcia.


it (should've been) a world title fight, 2 high level light welters... dunno, that was clearly a big fight


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> okay
> 
> i thought lucas was winning the fight before the cut. garcia supposedly pissed blood for a coule days after the fight and couldnt hear out of one of his ears for a couple of weeks
> 
> *i think matthysse ruined garcia* and i cant wait to fade danny at 147. thurman would absolutely wreck him. porter would maul him


really? I think it's the other way around. garcia looks pretty fresh to me. his conditioning could be better.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> really? I think it's the other way around. garcia looks pretty fresh to me. his conditioning could be better.


well there's absolutely no reason to think that garcia ruined matthysse, since matthysse has looked strong against Ortiz and Molina


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> well there's absolutely no reason to think that garcia ruined matthysse, since matthysse has looked strong against Ortiz and Molina


he didn't look that good against molina. garcia beat the dog shit out of that boy.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> he didn't look that good against molina. garcia beat the dog shit out of that boy.


he didnt look good? hm










Looks pretty good here..


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> he didnt look good? hm
> 
> 
> 
> ...







his chin has been cracked i think. garcia cracked it.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

okay :rolleyes


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> he didnt look good? hm
> 
> http://giant.gfycat.com/AmbitiousReasonableAsp.gif[
> 
> ...


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> The whole fight was pretty one sided really, even the knockdowns weren't Molina rounds.


yeah I thought Matthysse thoroughly dominated the fight..


----------



## Specktah5Fiddy (Jun 9, 2013)

Is this fight airing first on hbo does anyone know?


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Specktah5Fiddy said:


> Is this fight airing first on hbo does anyone know?


The Crawford fight is first.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> really? I think it's the other way around. garcia looks pretty fresh to me. his conditioning could be better.


i think lucas is fine.

garcia did not look good against both herrera or peterson

in the rounds won by either fighter i thought lamont clearly won his. you can actually say that in three of the last four rounds peterson was dominating him



















danny garcia is going to have similar results as arturo gatti when he went to 147


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> he didnt look good? hm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Molina's size and range gave Lucas alot of problems early but as soon as he adapted and took it inside, it became a brutal one sided beating. Matthysse put his punches together better than I've ever seen from him in that fight, he was in full on beast mode in the latter rounds.

Still though, the way his legs looked like they were about to come out from under him everytime he was caught flush has me a little apprehensive.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JohnAnthony said:


> Anyone see Lucas hurt. All the knockdown I've seen are flash and off balance ones


He was legit hurt by Molina and admitted it after the fight.
Also was hurt by Danny.

Ruslan was hurt by Herrera and Bradley though. Ruslan also got hurt to the body by the meth head before he folded up.


----------



## BrotherMouzone (Oct 28, 2014)

Here is my prefight analysis and prediction for the Matthysse/Provodnikov fight: http://masterclassboxing.blogspot.com/2015/04/matthysse-vs-provodnikov-prefight.html


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Herrera said he found it harder to hit Ruslan clean than Lucas (he spared Lucas for the Danny fight)
Said Ruslan has a sneaky ass counter that he had to adjust to and hits hard as hell, doesn't know how Lucas will adjust.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Best one ive seen


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

This fight will be like:

Kirkland vs Angulo
Cotto vs Margarito
Foreman vs Lyle

Too many to name. It will be a complete utter war


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Best one ive seen


My heart is literally pounding at my throat watching that. Holy shit, this fight is amazing. I'm on the stream sight, and for once, no lag at all. I'm hoping I can watch this fight instead of Chavez Jr./Fonfara. Would be awesome.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> My heart is literally pounding at my throat watching that. Holy shit, this fight is amazing. I'm on the stream sight, and for once, no lag at all. I'm hoping I can watch this fight instead of Chavez Jr./Fonfara. Would be awesome.


Only when I woke up today did it hit me this fight is really happening

If i was you id have a few tabs opened all with paused streams of this so if if your one freezes quickly press play on another one


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Only when I woke up today did it hit me this fight is really happening
> 
> If i was you id have a few tabs opened all with paused streams of this so if if your one freezes quickly press play on another one


I had to do that for Guerrero/Mayweather. Honestly, I have no fucking clue what is wrong. I'm running a 6 mbps system, and I've never used to have any issues. I just recently got it fixed because it was around 1 mbps, but even after fixing it, this problem still persists. I'm also thinking it might be my antivirus. I just disabled it to see what happened, and as I said, it's doing fine right now. No lag at all. I hope it keeps this up. Used to have Bitdefender and now have Webroot. Webroot is really demanding, though. Scans everything like 24/7, non-stop. Takes 20 hrs. to install a video game from Steam because it scans every file as it's written. I had to disable that feature.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> I had to do that for Guerrero/Mayweather. Honestly, I have no fucking clue what is wrong. I'm running a 6 mbps system, and I've never used to have any issues. I just recently got it fixed because it was around 1 mbps, but even after fixing it, this problem still persists. I'm also thinking it might be my antivirus. I just disabled it to see what happened, and as I said, it's doing fine right now. No lag at all. I hope it keeps this up. Used to have Bitdefender and now have Webroot. Webroot is really demanding, though. Scans everything like 24/7, non-stop. Takes 20 hrs. to install a video game from Steam because it scans every file as it's written. I had to disable that feature.


Yeah I have everything disabled if i need to stream, also close the chat if there is one and I noticed fullscreen always makes it run smoother


----------



## til20 (Oct 2, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Bold. I like it.


Well, I was obviously wrong but Matthysse was giving him a pounding in those early rounds and in my eyes I felt like it could still go as I predicted. I knew Provodnikov had incredible heart but it was hard to imagine him (or anyone at the weight) being able to stand up to repeated clean blows from Matthysse for very long but Provodnikov showed he has an incredible chin as well. Props to him for his effort.


----------

